# Statblocks



## DonTadow (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple of questions. Any chance of getting the npcs in the old stat block format, in particularry in the appendix at the end of the chapter.  The new stat block still isn't importable to many of the rpg management systems.  

Also. I'm already getting a bit confused as to the recommended level that an encounter is.  I'm a bit confused as to where the pcs should be at certain points, which makes this hard for me to scale.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, converting stats to a different format is not high on our agenda. If a lot of people mention a demand for it, we'll consider it.

I don't quite know what you mean by the second half of your post. In the first adventure, the party should start at 1st, and be 2nd level before they reach the big encounter in Act Four. The encounter levels are listed for each encounter, and yes, most of them are above the party level, but seldom will the group have to face more than one in a row without getting a chance to rest, or go some place safe to heal.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I am not sure if there will be a ground-swell behind this, but it would be nice to have the stat-blocks done in a card layout... I use iniative cards and either spend a fair amount of prep time writing the cards up or cut it short and forget key abilities 

Just me wishing...

 Did I mention recently how much I appreciate the hard work y'all are putting into this?


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think this warrants its own thread, so I thought I'd just sneak it in here.  There's a statblock in the first adventure that includes "two doses of silversheen."  I am not familiar with this particular substance and I have not had any luck tracking it down.  Can someone tell me where to find this stuff?  The players took it, of course, so now I need to know!


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 6, 2007)

It's a dinky magic item from the DMG that lets your weapon count as silver for a short period of time for the purposes of overcoming DR, and for the penalty to damage. 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/wondrousItems.htm#silversheen


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Ranger, Just got back to this thread.

I'm sad to see the old statblock go the way of the dinosaur.

In any case the second part of my questions stems from the fact that whereas I can see CRs, i get loss halfway through as to what level the PCs are. I don't use experience/cr as per the dmg so for me the CR is pointless.  Is it possible to put at the beginning of eachchapter the recommended level.


----------

